# Research based approaches to dog training



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I came across an interesting study into the effects of different training methods on aggression in dogs, and it occurred to me that a thread that brought together research studies into different approaches to dog training could be useful. Do add details of more studies you know of - preferably published and peer reviewed!

http://www.friendsofthedog.co.za/uploads/6/0/9/1/6091047/trainingarticle.pdf

‎"In conclusion, confrontational or aversive behavioral
interventions applied by dog owners before their pets were
presented for a behavior consultation were associated with
aggressive responses in many cases. Owners of dogs
aggressive to family members are especially at risk for
injury—and their pets at risk of relinquishment or euthanasia—
when certain aversive methods are used. Ultimately,
reward-based training is less stressful or painful for the dog,
and, hence, safer for the owner. It is important for primary
care veterinarians to advise owners about risks associated
with aversive training methods, despite their prevalence in
the popular media, and to provide resources for safe and
effective management of behavior problems."


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Only safer IF the owner knows what they are doing and has impeccable timing. Ever watch someone using clicker training accidentally be reinforcing the aggression and making it worse?

For the average dog, yes, clicker training is by far the best method to go with. If the dog doesn't have behavior problems, the worst thing that can happen is the dog is fat, happy, and naughty.

Look outside of that little bubble. Clicker training deservies a prominent place in dog training, but it's not a practical fix for EVERYTHING.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not sure where in the research or the quotation it says that it is, Tortoise? The data indicates that reward based training - which is much broader than simply clicker training - was less likely to result in aggression to human than aversive and confrontational methods. I don't think it advocates any specific method as a fix for everything.


----------

